# Does Anybody Want To Contribute?



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

I was thinking yesterday after (winterc0ld) posted about her newly adopted baby girl,
how sweet she is and what a good heart she has. I decided that I wanted to make up 
a nice package and send something for her babies. If anyone here has anything that
you think she could use...just PM me for my address and I'll include it with a tag from
you and put it in the box. I will pay all the shipping costs. She lives in Shanghai China.








You only have to pay shipping to me. She's such a sweet girl and I think she deserves
this.







Also it could be clothes, toys or treats. If you're thinking clothes take a look first
at her babies, they're a liitle bigger then ours!!!!

Thanks!!!!

These are the dogs she's adopted recently. 

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...c=15749&hl=

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...mp;#entry258587 

New dog.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...mp;#entry261556


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm lost...Doesn't take much.









Which post are you talking about?


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> I'm lost...Doesn't take much.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...mp;#entry261556


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Thank you Michelle..."zsazsasmom".








Thank you Kristie..."alohafromkristie".








Thank you Sher..."Kallie/Catchers Mom".








Thank you Linda..."Bonnie's Mommie" .








Thank you Jacqui..."Harley & Dakotas Mum".








Thank you Bek... "bek74".








Thank you Kim..."MaltAmore".


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

How nice of you! That's a great idea! I'd like to help but don't know what she might need. If you can just give me some ideas, I'll do it. I think my brain is just fried right now after a hectic day at work....


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> How nice of you! That's a great idea! I'd like to help but don't know what she might need. If you can just give me some ideas, I'll do it. I think my brain is just fried right now after a hectic day at work....[/B]



Well I'm going to get some shirts, but waiting for winterc0ld to get back to me
with measurements and weights. The little female she won't get until Oct.17th
but it's a Shih tzu so I can figure that out and just wing it with the clothes size.
I was also thinking of getting her some of those sheepskin pads from Petco
or Petsmart that go inside of crates. They would be comfortable liitle mats for them
to sleep on. Last time I checked she was using a kittly litter box for them.








I want to keep the box fairly light and really would hate to spend 3.00
on a box of (heavy) biscuits and pay 10.00 to ship them. Another thing is I have to
check and see what's allowed to be shipped there. For all I know food type items 
might not be permitted. She seems to be excited about the clothes because she
PM'd me and ask if they were hand sewn.







I said nope, store bought...no sewing 
going on around my house.







Light weight soft suuggle toys would be sweet 
also. Doesn't have to be nothing expensive, just looking for cute and soft.
OK Sher I'm done. Sorry I'm so long winded sometimes, guess I just I'm too detailed
about things.







If I get enough PM's about people wanting to send a gift I'll cut it off
when I think the box is big enough, otherwise I'll go bankrupt sending it all the way
across the world.


----------



## kristiekellogg (Feb 1, 2006)

Great Idea! Count me in!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I think this is a lovely idea. Count me in. If you don't want to put a $ amount online, just PM me.


----------



## kristiekellogg (Feb 1, 2006)

Just so you know I am sending a lot of stuff. Whatever you don't choose to ship, please keep for your little fluff butts. 
ALOHA,
Kristie


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

I just had a thought to go with the original post. Someone ask me what they should buy 
and I made a suggestion, but now I have another one. How about collar & leashes?
Those nylon one's that are adjustable and I think size (Med) would work for all her dogs.
Defiantly a pink for the girl and whatever you want for the boys.









I also don't expect anyone to buy 3 collars and leashes, one set would be good,
but please let me know if you're thinking of that so that I can make sure nobody else
has gotten it. We don't want to send her too many of the same things. Ok Ok I'm done!


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> Just so you know I am sending a lot of stuff. Whatever you don't choose to ship, please keep for your little fluff butts.
> ALOHA,
> Kristie[/B]



Thank you Kristie!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I'd like to chip in ...... but seems a bit silly for me to send you something from Au to then be sent on to China ... I think it might make more sense for me to send you some $$'s? Do you have a PayPal account? The money could go towards the shipping or if you are going to the pet store you could add my contribution to whatever you buy? Does that make sense?


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

Bren, I would luv to put in. Everyone knows I am into the sewing thing, so if I could have some measurements and for what dog (male/female), I will make some things and send them on to you.
Just Pm me when you get some info, so I can start making some stuff.







Your just so nice, Bren really, this is a great idea, and I would luv to be apart of this kind gesture.
BEK


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

This is so cute.







I got a PM this morning from "winterc0ld" and she requested something
from Petedge...Tux's & Wedding Dress!














There's gonna be
a wedding in Nov. I can't tell you how much I laughed at that and still am cracking up!








If you've looked at any of her pics, she's really good at it. I'm going to order the outfits today.
I can hardly wait to see those pics from the wedding. Priceless!!!








She also wants PJ's so I'm going to order those also.







Here's pics of the tux & wedding
dress.









[attachment=13475:attachment]

[attachment=13476:attachment]


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Those are so cute!!

Linda

PS - I put my check in the mail today.


----------



## kristiekellogg (Feb 1, 2006)

I shipped my package today!


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> I shipped my package today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome thanks!!


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Just sent you a PM, Bren.

Thank you for your tender heart.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Here's an update, I'm so excited, don't know if I should







or







!!!
First thank you Linda & Jacqui for the $$$ I am going to match that and put
in a order at Pet edge for...
3 Pair of PJ's..*Edit* PJ's were on back order so I didn't get them.
3 Beds...*Edit* Linda wanted one large bed instead of three small ones.
2 Wedding Tux's
1 Wedding Dress
And this is the latest good news from Bek74..she is making...
3 Coats
3 Jumpers
2 Vests
1 Dress

I have commitments from the other people on the list, but not sure what they are
sending so as soon as I receive it, I'll add it onto this list.

Thanks everybody!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

WOW!! Way to go, Brenda and Bek!! You both





















. This is such a nice idea. Makes me feel all warm and fuzzy.









See, Bek - the good you are doing by not smoking?!!


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

> WOW!! Way to go, Brenda and Bek!! You both
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know Linda, it has now been 43days WOW. I would have loved to put in $$$, but with 3 boys and my hubby still not back in the truck yet, sewing is all I can do.
So I will get onto those clothes today and have them in the post heading to Bren Monday morning.

I luv it when people rally together to help out someone, It makes you feel good inside.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I was thinking of getting some Nylabones (flexible) and a couple of those small "soccer" balls for playing fetch. Does that sound OK?


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> I was thinking of getting some Nylabones (flexible) and a couple of those small "soccer" balls for playing fetch. Does that sound OK?[/B]



Perfect Sher!!











> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=262580
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A good cause will do that to you Everytime!!


----------



## winterc0ld (Aug 9, 2006)

OMG u guys and girls are so sweet...make me teared...







even my bf doesn`t treat me so well





















I LOVE U GUYSSS AND GALSS~~~-hugs--

note:urm i no need collar got plently i onli need a harness and leash for my new girl







and i dun mind second hand clothes that you all wanan dispose as i can give prince to wear(i have clothes fetish for them)


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> OMG u guys and girls are so sweet...make me teared...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for posting this Linda Ho! That's me telling everybody your name. I'm glad you're feeling
happy and I know you will be excited when your package arrives, but you have to promise to
take LOTS of pics for us all to see. Your babies will look so cute all dressed up!!


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

> OMG u guys and girls are so sweet...make me teared...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what size harness do you need for your girl?


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> This is so cute.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Had to post this... Looks what Bek made yesterday!







I'm so excited
about all this!







These are the coats.







Oops sorry for small pic, I messed up!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > Had to post this...
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Look at those darling coats! Tres chic!


----------



## winterc0ld (Aug 9, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=262847
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ALOT OF PICS GURANTEED










> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=262847
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure i think M?











> Had to post this... Looks what Bek made yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG ITS SOOO CUTE I LOVE IT


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

This project is offically closed as of right now. I thank you all for your caring hearts to this girl 
and I will send her what we have gotten so far. I will buy a card and put down the members
names and I will also send her an email with a list of what the box contains. I will give her
my email address and have her keep in touch with me. I still have to order the Petedge stuff
over the weekend, but please don't answer this post any longer about contributing to the cause.
I also feel we have a nice box for her and it's good enough. Here is my email to contact me about
this and I will get back to you the same way to let you know what's happening with the package 
and when it will be shipped. Also if I have your email I will send you pics of her gifts. Just
let me know.

Thanks everybody!


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Just want to let everybody know that I'm still waiting on two packages to arrive then
I'll be ready to send this stuff off to Thailand. I also edited the post with a list of what
I ordered from Petedge. The PJ's were on back order and I didn't want to wait and also
Linda wanted a large bed instead of three small ones, so that's what I got. So that's
about it for now. I'll take a picture of the gifts and card before I send the box off.
Thanks Everybody!!!


----------

